# DirecTV is offering me a free DVR to stay...



## ManOfSteele (Jul 23, 2003)

After my old DTiVos died (again) I decided to take the HD plunge, opting to switch from DIRECTV and go with Comcast, mainly because of simplicity and a special "triple play" promotion they were holding at the time (I now get cable, phone service, and internet through Comcast). When I called to disconnect my DIRECTV service, they weren't about to let me go without a fight. They say they will give me a free HD DVR if I make a two year commitment to stay with DIRECTV. My wife took the call and I still have to get details about which DVR they are offering, but I half suspect it's an HR20, their older model, and they
re probably trying to unload old stock. I've also read the CNET review of the HR20 and it wasn't all that positive. I've been using the Comcast HD DVR for a couple of weeks now and while its no TiVo it's not too bad. I'm thinking though that I might prefer to get an HD TiVo in the long run. Still, I've just been reading about DIRECTV's new HR21 Pro system and it sounds very nice. Support for HDMI 1.2 is particularly appealing.

So, my question to this forum is should I take DIRECTV's offer and drop Comcast HD, or stay with Comcast and plan on moving to an HD TiVo box?

Unfortunately I have to make the decision by the end of the day!


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

You DO realize you'd be BETTER off taking an HR20 (assuming that is REALLY what you'd get, which you'd probably wouldn't anyway) since it DOES have OTA tuners built in, which neither the HR21 OR HR21PRO has. But if you really don't care about OTA, I guess that doesn't matter - but frankly, an HR20 is just as good as an HR21.

As far as comparisons with the Comcast box - I'd give my druthers to ANY D* DVR over Comcast's, but YMMV.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

So you might pick the 15 HD channels that Comcast is likely to offer over the next year rather than the 100+ HD channels already offered by Directv? You do realize Directv just launched another HD sat into orbit right? That will give them more HD than anyone else for the next 2 years minimum. Take the free HR20\21. You will love the HD. The comedy channel is the only channel I currently watch on Directv that isn't in HD already.


----------



## ManOfSteele (Jul 23, 2003)

What's your view of the HR20 compared to an HD TiVo. Because of the limited recording capacity of the Comcast HD box, I'm very likely going to switch to an HD TiVo sooner or later if I stay with Comcast, so I'm more interesting in comparing a DIRECTV HR DVR to an HD TiVo.

One other comment: I read in the CNET review of the HR20 that is it relatively noisy. Any feedback on this? I definitely wouldn't want any additional "hum" in my living room...


----------



## Okeemike (Apr 24, 2002)

ManOfSteele said:


> Here's my .02......
> 
> I swapped recently from DTV to BrightHouse, becuase I couldn't stand the DirecTV DVR. I mean, I hated it with the burning intension of 1000 suns. It was awful horrible, and made watching TV a painful experience. Your experience might be different, and they quite possibly have patched many of the issues I experienced when I was with them. As bad as my experience was, however, I can't recommend the DTV HDDVR to anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## twither (Mar 14, 2007)

If you are at all use to the TiVo interface anything else just falls short. I moved from DirecTV to a HD TiVo and I love it. All the additional features like Unbox, TiVo To Go, Rhapsody, etc. are all pluses in my book. On top of that I hate DirecTV customer service and tactics. I don't think I will ever go back. The major drawback is the lack of a two way cablecard and not as many HD channels. But do I really care to see the Food Network in HD. Most of my tv watching is the major networks and ESPN.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I had a direcTivO for many years before upgrading to the D* HD DVR in October of 2006. I have been very happy with it and recently got a 2nd HD DVR from D*. There are some things I preferred on the HR10 like DLBs, but there are some things I prefer on the HR20 like the much much faster response in the prioritizer. I decided to go with HD content over DVR and I have been very happy with my decision but YMMV.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

ManOfSteele said:


> What's your view of the HR20 compared to an HD TiVo. Because of the limited recording capacity of the Comcast HD box, I'm very likely going to switch to an HD TiVo sooner or later if I stay with Comcast, so I'm more interesting in comparing a DIRECTV HR DVR to an HD TiVo.
> 
> One other comment: I read in the CNET review of the HR20 that is it relatively noisy. Any feedback on this? I definitely wouldn't want any additional "hum" in my living room...


I can't imagine anyone getting the HD Tivo and being unhappy with it. But until they resolve the SDV issue that prevents it from recording HD channels in several big cities, I wouldn't spend my money on it.

If you have used a Tivo for some time already then you may not like the hr20. I didn't personally find the switch from Tivo to HR20 that big of a deal but I only use my dvr for recording shows and playing them back. I'm not big on sending shows to grandma's Tivo or doing most of the other features they keep adding to dvr's today.

As far as noise goes, I have three HR20's. They are pretty much dead silent. One is in my bedroom on top of a dresser and I can't hear it. I do have one that does make a buzzing sound every now and then. Sounds like the case is vibrating against something. If you push down on the front panel it stops. I just haven't sent it back or taken it off yet to see what's causing it.


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

I think the issue with switching receivers lies in the layout of the new remote. The first day, I had to constantly look at the remote to know what I was doing. Then I programmed my Harmony 880 to control both my HR10-250 and my HR20-100. A tweak here and there and it's great. I can record 4 HD shows at once. Easily switch between receivers with a remote controlled HDMI matrix switch box. And the speed of the HR20 compared to the HR10 is unbelievable. Other than the HR20 locking up once and requiring 3 reboots to get it back running, I have been very pleased with it.

-Robert


----------



## ManOfSteele (Jul 23, 2003)

HiDefGator said:


> So you might pick the 15 HD channels that Comcast is likely to offer over the next year rather than the 100+ HD channels already offered by Directv? You do realize Directv just launched another HD sat into orbit right? That will give them more HD than anyone else for the next 2 years minimum. Take the free HR20\21. You will love the HD. The comedy channel is the only channel I currently watch on Directv that isn't in HD already.


For the most part the only shows I watch are on the major networks, list Lost, Law & Order, etc. I don't watch sports on TV, and not many movies, so the 100+ HD channels from Directv isn't really much of an issue. I have more than I can watch right now...


----------



## ManOfSteele (Jul 23, 2003)

rlj5242 said:


> ...Then I programmed my Harmony 880 to control both my HR10-250 and my HR20-100....


I have a Harmony remote myself. Wouldn't leave home without it...


----------



## rawilson (Mar 25, 2008)

If you are used to switching back and forth between between tuners...and used to pausing one tuner, going to the other, then returning to the first where you left off, you might want to reconsider. I "upgraded" to an HR-20 last fall and found that the "Dual Live Buffers" function is one I depend on. Can't stand using my HR-20 after being used to Tivo.


----------



## ManOfSteele (Jul 23, 2003)

In the end, I think I'll likely stick with Comcast. I already get internet through them, and it isn't a great deal more to add cable to the deal. Getting internet through Comcast and TV through Directv is quite a bit more expensive, and ultimately hard to justify...


----------



## rodbac (Aug 16, 2005)

> I "upgraded" to an HR-20 last fall and found that the "Dual Live Buffers" function is one I depend on.


Probably common knowledge around here, but the DirecTV DVRs don't have dual live buffers? What's the behavior if you switch tuners with a program paused?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

rodbac said:


> Probably common knowledge around here, but the DirecTV DVRs don't have dual live buffers? What's the behavior if you switch tuners with a program paused?


There is no "switching tuners" you would be effectively changing channels and resetting the live buffer. Now if you are recording 2 programs there is somewhat of a work around but I haven't tried it so I don't know the behavior.


----------



## rodbac (Aug 16, 2005)

bigpuma said:


> There is no "switching tuners" you would be effectively changing channels and resetting the live buffer. Now if you are recording 2 programs there is somewhat of a work around but I haven't tried it so I don't know the behavior.


Interesting. And people put up with this?

How about on Dish's "BETTER THAN TIVO" DVR?


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

bigpuma said:


> I had a direcTivO for many years before upgrading to the D* HD DVR in October of 2006. I have been very happy with it and recently got a 2nd HD DVR from D*. There are some things I preferred on the HR10 like DLBs, but there are some things I prefer on the HR20 like the much much faster response in the prioritizer. I decided to go with HD content over DVR and I have been very happy with my decision but YMMV.


Almost the same experience, but we didn't upgrade until September of 2007. Since then, I've gotten rid of all 3 of my D*Tivo's and now have TWO HR21's and an HR20.



rodbac said:


> Interesting. And people put up with this?


At first I really missed this feature, but you get used to not having it. Especially with the workarounds. Start recording one of the channels. Manually enter the channel number for the second channel. From there, just hit the previous button on the remote and you'l toggle between the two.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

rodbac said:


> What's your view of the HR20 compared to an HD TiVo.


IMHO, it sure AIN'T a Tivo - but I expected that before I even got it. But for many reason's, including our cable system being taken over by Comcast, (& a lot of work/time needed before we get much more HD) it just wasn't in the cards for me to switch my TV to Comcast - Tivo or not. And now, after reading all the horror stories about Comast cramming 3 HD channels on 1 QAM, I'm even more glad I stuck w/DirecTV.

I definitely miss DLB, but I haven't really had any major issues with it - other than it (software) just doesn't have the "fit & polish" of a Tivo box. But I'm cooping with it anyway.



> I read in the CNET review of the HR20 that is it relatively noisy. Any feedback on this?


I've done about 1/2 dozen for myself & others, & none of them were any noisier than a Tivo; actually they seemed quieter to me.



> How about on Dish's "BETTER THAN TIVO" DVR?


Well the main problem I have with it, is that it only has ONE OTA tuner, which in my book is a deal breaker. But again, if you don't have/don't care about OTA, then it's probably a decent machine. It has +'s & -'s over the DirecTV HD DVR, & visa versa. But right now, DirecTV is blowing DISH away, at least in terms of sheer quantity of HD channels.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

rodbac said:


> Interesting. And people put up with this?
> 
> How about on Dish's "BETTER THAN TIVO" DVR?


If dual tuners are important The dish dvr has 2 60 minute Live buffers and supports usb Hardrives to increase your storage.

I also like the ability to stop a program and restart at the beginning. This is something I wish TiVo could do. Every so often I am in the middle of a show and come back to it later and want to start at the beginning. With The Tivo I would have to fast forward or rewind to the end to restart it. The Dish has stop and restart. It also has a function that shows how much time is left for your recordings. Another Tivo Function lacking. I am not saying the dish dvr is better than tivo but it has many features I wish TiVo had.


----------



## seedcar (Aug 8, 2005)

HiDefGator said:


> I
> As far as noise goes, I have three HR20's. They are pretty much dead silent. One is in my bedroom on top of a dresser and I can't hear it. I do have one that does make a buzzing sound every now and then. Sounds like the case is vibrating against something. If you push down on the front panel it stops. I just haven't sent it back or taken it off yet to see what's causing it.


I had the same buzz and traced it to the access card vibrating. I folded a small piece of paper and placed in under the front edge of the card. Have not had the buzz since. I have an HR20-100 and a R10 side by side and the R10 is louder than the HR20.


----------



## macizcool (Jul 15, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> I also like the ability to stop a program and restart at the beginning. This is something I wish TiVo could do. Every so often I am in the middle of a show and come back to it later and want to start at the beginning. With The Tivo I would have to fast forward or rewind to the end to restart it.


TiVo does have this option. It's the button under the fast forward button. It looks like this:

->|

Press once to go to the end, press again to go to the beginning.


----------



## rodbac (Aug 16, 2005)

> With The Tivo I would have to fast forward or rewind to the end to restart it.


No- hit the skip button twice. [edit- beaten]



> The dish dvr has 2 60 minute Live buffers


Very nice.



> and supports usb Hardrives to increase your storage.


*Any* USB hard-drive? Outstanding, if so.


----------



## cliffr39 (Mar 23, 2008)

macizcool said:


> TiVo does have this option. It's the button under the fast forward button. It looks like this:
> 
> ->|
> 
> Press once to go to the end, press again to go to the beginning.


That doesn't do this for me. It is a 30-second skip for mine. It used to the day I pulled it out of the box (7.1 was on it) but then when I connected it up it downloaded an "update" over night (9.1) and changed that key.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

rodbac said:


> No- hit the skip button twice. [edit- beaten]
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> *Any* USB hard-drive? Outstanding, if so.


Up to 750 gig But after your 750 gig is full add another 750 gig! The drive is formatted to be a dvr!

What I like best is wheen you transfer shows you can do it in batches. It shows the size in GB of what you want to transfer and how many GB you have left.

BTW the 30 second skip is On the dish DVR by default. If you need to skip faster you can do it at 300X speed

All In all I am happy with it.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

cliffr39 said:


> That doesn't do this for me. It is a 30-second skip for mine. It used to the day I pulled it out of the box (7.1 was on it) but then when I connected it up it downloaded an "update" over night (9.1) and changed that key.


FYI The dish vip 722 has a 30 second skip by defaUlt. The back is 10 second.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

macizcool said:


> TiVo does have this option. It's the button under the fast forward button. It looks like this:
> 
> ->|
> 
> Press once to go to the end, press again to go to the beginning.


Not If you have the 30 second skip activated. I happen to like the 30 second skip.

I still Like my tivo but it almost seems like dish designed the New DVR using the suggestions from this forum! Many of the features most were asking for are on these boxes. IE: time remaining, usb support,networking,ect.


----------



## rodbac (Aug 16, 2005)

> All In all I am happy with it.


I can see why. Nice work, Dish (or whoever designed the thing).

Tivo's going to have their work cut out for them when my year commitment is up...


----------



## ilh (Dec 21, 2007)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Not If you have the 30 second skip activated. I happen to like the 30 second skip.


Press FF or RW and then skip to move to the next tick mark if you use the 30-second skip feature.


----------



## cliffr39 (Mar 23, 2008)

ilh said:


> Press FF or RW and then skip to move to the next tick mark if you use the 30-second skip feature.


Nice tip thanks, works nicely.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

ilh said:


> Press FF or RW and then skip to move to the next tick mark if you use the 30-second skip feature.


Yikes all of that work!! Isn't It simple to have a stop and return to the beginning put in the software.:up: I know that tivo doesn't have these features. I just don't understand why. With dvd players you hit stop It returns to where you left off. You hit stop twice it returns to the start.


----------



## rodbac (Aug 16, 2005)

> I just don't understand why.


I'd guess it's because there's no point to a 30-second skip when you can double- or triple-FF through commercials, which is just as easy if not easier (and often more accurate) and quicker.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

MamaKAS said:


> At first I really missed this feature, but you get used to not having it. Especially with the workarounds. Start recording one of the channels. Manually enter the channel number for the second channel. From there, just hit the previous button on the remote and you'l toggle between the two.


That's just it. You shouldn't have to get used to it or use some kludgy work around. DLB should be standard, I don't understand how they could not incorporate it into their 2nd generation HD DVR. Just a truely poor decision on DTV's part IMHO.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dishrich said:


> Well the main problem I have with it, is that it only has ONE OTA tuner, which in my book is a deal breaker. But again, if you don't have/don't care about OTA, then it's probably a decent machine. It has +'s & -'s over the DirecTV HD DVR, & visa versa. But right now, DirecTV is blowing DISH away, at least in terms of sheer quantity of HD channels.


Um, the newest DTV HD DVR has NO OTA tuners at all. I fail to see how its a drawback that Dish's only has one.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Billy Bob Boy said:


> Yikes all of that work!! Isn't It simple to have a stop and return to the beginning put in the software.:up: I know that tivo doesn't have these features. I just don't understand why. With dvd players you hit stop It returns to where you left off. You hit stop twice it returns to the start.


Look dude, this is a DirecTivo forum. This is the fourth different thread now that I have suffered thru multiple posts from you extolling the virtues of the Dish DVR. Its one thing to say how good they are, its quite another to say how much you like the same things over and over and to dismiss everything good someone else has to say about a competing product. How about you dial the pro Dish DVR stuff down a couple notches. Thanks.


----------



## Billy Bob Boy (Jul 25, 2004)

bengalfreak said:


> Look dude, this is a DirecTivo forum. This is the fourth different thread now that I have suffered thru multiple posts from you extolling the virtues of the Dish DVR. Its one thing to say how good they are, its quite another to say how much you like the same things over and over and to dismiss everything good someone else has to say about a competing product. How about you dial the pro Dish DVR stuff down a couple notches. Thanks.


Ill make you a deal. If ALL discussions Of non Directivos stop. I will comply. I got sick of hearing all the virtues Of the Hr 20,21,s. I am only comparing The 722 to the hr 21. Not to directivo as much. I happen to still have several Directivos I love. But since certain People seem to love to come here Hawking The D* Dvrs. I am giving an alternative. I remember when all non tivo discussion was allowed than I guess someone opened a flood gate. I am through with any dvr discussions anyway. I would love to see it go back to TIVO Only here! At least untill there are no more directivos functioning say around 2095.

OK No more Dish Vs D*!!!! Or D* Vs Dish or hr21 Vs 722


----------

